# AC Unit Question



## dougnixon4 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi Guys, I never saw an outdoor unit that connect to house like this. Any info appreciated!! Thanks in advance! See attached pic


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Standard packaged unit. Not real uncommon in many areas. Duct is ran in a crawlspace, or even the basement sometimes. Seen a few the duct ran up the wall, and went into the attic.


----------



## dougnixon4 (Oct 18, 2021)

beenthere said:


> Standard packaged unit. Not real uncommon in many areas. Duct is ran in a crawlspace, or even the basement sometimes. Seen a few the duct ran up the wall, and went into the attic.


Thank you for the fast response. I was not familiar with this type of system. Much appreciated!


----------

